# Nervous Breakdown



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone had a nervous breakdown--and willing to tell about it? My counselor thinks that is where I'm headed. I've now got counseling apointments three times weekly. Gee, I feel just like Monk on the TV show! Everything in my life is completely out of my control now. I know exactly what the old adage, "I've got a tiger by the tail" means now. My marriage is in limbo because my estranged husband is having a mid-life crisis from hell and is in a constant state of confusion. Our business is failing because of the first problem. And the first problem isn't getting any better because of the second problem. It is a constant cycle of turmoil!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes as a matter of fact I had a nervous breakdown, but not from relationship issues but because of my MD. I could handle the changing of my body and not being able to function.

I took on a psychologist, and remember what he told me the first time. His job was to help me put him out of a job.

My wife although good at communicating knew there was something wrong but didn't know how to give me empathy because she had no clue what the MD was doing to my body.

It was good that I had a journal. At times it kept me sane.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya, ive had plenty of nervous breakdowns. 

What helped me the most was to get out of my own problems. My world was starting to revolve around me and my problems. Its a big world out there. For me, it helped to volunteer at places and get some perspective on my problems. I met some kids that had it so much worse then i ever will and it helped me realize that I'm OK and my issues are not that big of a deal. I was just letting them consume all my thoughts so they became more then what they were. 

Relationships are good, and its good to work on them, but sometimes you have to separate yourself from it and just accept that you're doing your best, and whatever happens, you'll be OK.


----------

